# BAZOOPER



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

post her ur fav sheld qwotes.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2013)

The Big Bang Theory - TV for nerds.


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2013)

Blagoonga.


----------



## Slammin'JamminPowerDunker (Jan 11, 2013)

>Bazooper


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

Slammin'JamminPowerDunker said:


> >Bazooper


 


BASTILLE DAY.


----------



## Slammin'JamminPowerDunker (Jan 11, 2013)

I died.

Inform my next of kin.
Shelob


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 11, 2013)

this forum is crazy


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok ok so these like... kill me. I cant even keep a straight face. My sides need stitches lol 
Ill spoiler my favorite ones. 


Spoiler




















This last one destroys me






 
Made this one with help from a friend


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2013)

Badonkadonk.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't seen this show but with the fanbase it has I feel ok with that.
i lol'd at the thread because its fanbase is idjits


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2013)

I made another one


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 11, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I made another one


You owe me new pants, I just pissed myself


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 12, 2013)

God I fucking love these.


I have a friend who thinks The Big Bang Theory is the funniest show ever so I show her these to make fun of it.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Jan 12, 2013)

not funny when you're not getting what's funny about those.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 12, 2013)

Keep liking my stuff and ill make more.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2013)

Narayan said:


> not funny when you're not getting what's funny about those.


 
The show is notorious for having jokes that are centric on Sheldon's "catchphrase" of "Bazinga!"

The show is also notorious for having jokes reliant on "nerd humor" or "nerd references" but the humor and references are usually poorly researched and have very little meaning. Example would be in one episode, Sheldon's mom sends him his Nintendo 64 and when it arrives, laugh track plays. Because he got a N64 and... that's the joke.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> God I fucking love these.
> 
> 
> I have a friend who thinks The Big Bang Theory is the funniest show ever so I show her these to make fun of it.


My formal teacher loves this show...


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The show is notorious for having jokes that are centric on Sheldon's "catchphrase" of "Bazinga!"
> 
> The show is also notorious for having jokes reliant on "nerd humor" or "nerd references" but the humor and references are usually poorly researched and have very little meaning. Example would be in one episode, Sheldon's mom sends him his Nintendo 64 and when it arrives, laugh track plays. Because he got a N64 and... that's the joke.


I think you missed the joke.... It's more that his mother has packed up a toy from his youth and sent it to him, not that it's specifically an N64.

Also, I too don't understand this thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> I think you missed the joke.... It's more that his mother has packed up a toy from his youth and sent it to him, not that it's specifically an N64.
> 
> Also, I too don't understand this thread.


 
How is that a joke? A lot of people owned a N64 when they were younger. How is having it sent to them when they're older funny? The joke was literally "he got a N64."

And following that joke, he goes "We can play Mario!" or something of the sort. Which Mario? Mario Kart? Mario Party? Super Mario 64? Mario Golf? Mario Tennis? Paper Mario? There's a lot of Marios on the N64. It just illustrates that the joke is a show about nerds that understands nothing about nerds.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> I think you missed the joke.... It's more that his mother has packed up a toy from his youth and sent it to him, not that it's specifically an N64.


 
That's not a joke.

Also, so much of the humor revolves around characters regurgitating phrases and idioms with the most "complex" words the writers could find in the dictionary. It's awkward, forced, and yet the audience eats it up anyway.

Related:


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> That's not a joke.
> 
> Also, so much of the humor revolves around characters regurgitating phrases and idioms with the most "complex" words the writers could find in the dictionary. It's awkward, forced, and yet the audience eats it up anyway.
> 
> Related:


You can do exactly the same thing to any sitcom...


----------



## Gahars (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> You can do exactly the same thing to any sitcom...


 
If the sitcom is actually funny, with well constructed jokes and what not, it shouldn't need a laugh track to tell you when the joke is.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If the sitcom is actually funny, with well constructed jokes and what not, it shouldn't need a laugh track to tell you when the joke is.


Nearly all sitcoms (old and new, British and American) contain laugh tracks / an audience. Even ones that are considered some of the best sitcoms in history.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Nearly all sitcoms (old and new, British and American) contain laugh tracks / an audience. Even ones that are considered some of the best sitcoms in history.


 
I don't think you understood my post.



Gahars said:


> If the sitcom is actually funny, with well constructed jokes and what not, it shouldn't need a laugh track to tell you when the joke is.


 
My point was, in a good show, the jokes, characters, and situations could stand on their own with or without a laugh track. An episode of Seinfeld could easily stand on its own if you removed the audience laughter; as demonstrated by the video I posted, the Big Bang Theory doesn't.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Nearly all sitcoms (old and new, British and American) contain laugh tracks / an audience. Even ones that are considered some of the best sitcoms in history.


 
Three camera sitcoms do, single camera ones don't.

And a show shouldn't have to tell me when to laugh. I should be able to laugh on my own.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I don't think you understood my post.
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, in a good show, the jokes, characters, and situations could stand on their own with or without a laugh track. An episode of Seinfeld could easily stand on its own if you removed the audience laughter; as demonstrated by the video I posted, the Big Bang Theory doesn't.


I'm sure I would laugh just as much at The Big Bang Theory even with the audience removed. Besides, there's no reason to hate on something just because it's popular and you happen to not like it. There's plenty of other programmes on TV that people rave about, I've tried watching them and they barely raise a smile from me. Do you see me creating threads for each of those?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> I'm sure I would laugh just as much at The Big Bang Theory even with the audience removed. Besides, there's no reason to hate on something just because it's popular and you happen to not like it. There's plenty of other programmes on TV that people rave about, I've tried watching them and they barely raise a smile from me. Do you see me creating threads for each of those?


 
If you find the writers' game of "Thesaurus Battleship" and "Geek Reference Parlay" to be entertaining, well, that's on you.

And you know, if something as funny as these "Bazinga" mutations springs from any of those other shows, sure, threads for that would be great.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 12, 2013)

Believe it or not The Big Bang Theory was not written to achieve jokes that only nerds would get, that simply wouldn't get enough views to warrant a 6 season TV series.

Besides, these bazinga 'jokes' are 4chan-worthy at best so I don't really know why I'm bothering in the first place.



Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Believe it or not The Big Bang Theory was not written to achieve jokes that only nerds would get, that simply wouldn't get enough views to warrant a 6 season TV series.
> 
> Besides, these bazinga 'jokes' are 4chan-worthy at best so I don't really know why I'm bothering in the first place.


 
Then don't masquerade as a show for "nerds" by making "nerd jokes". Write another shitty show like Two and a Half Men.

Also the "bazinga" jokes are from /tv/.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Believe it or not The Big Bang Theory was not written to achieve jokes that only nerds would get, that simply wouldn't get enough views to warrant a 6 season TV series.


 
I think you misunderstand.

Nobody's upset that the show doesn't only make jokes that geeks or nerds would get. Obviously, the show is aiming for a wider audience, and that's fine. Shows can have mass appeal and still produce enjoyable, funny material. However, that's not an excuse for lazy non-jokes and tired stereotypes.



Wizerzak said:


> Besides, these bazinga 'jokes' are 4chan-worthy at best so I don't really know why I'm bothering in the first place.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 12, 2013)

The only way big bang theory is funny without a laugh track is how it makes Sheldon look like Autismo the socially inept.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> The only way big bang theory is funny without a laugh track is how it makes Sheldon look like Autismo the socially inept.


 
Big Bang Theory without the laugh track is just a documentary on autism.


----------



## Veho (Jan 12, 2013)

Taz'dingo!


----------



## Janthran (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Believe it or not The Big Bang Theory was not written to achieve jokes that only nerds would get, that simply wouldn't get enough views to warrant a 6 season TV series.
> 
> Besides, these bazinga 'jokes' are 4chan-worthy at best so I don't really know why I'm bothering in the first place.
> 
> ...


Everything is 4chan worthy. There's no verification of anything you post. It is the most horrid website ever and it's not even funny


----------



## Veho (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Besides, these bazinga 'jokes' are 4chan-worthy at best


That's the point.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2013)

BIZOPPER.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 12, 2013)

These jokes are hilarious 
and everyone knows it
Bejoregorgled


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> These jokes are hilarious
> and everyone knows it
> Bejoregorgled


Everyone but the butthurt fans. 

I just beg they don't cry


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 13, 2013)

B4Z1*N64*


----------



## Narayan (Jan 13, 2013)

mthrnite said:


> B4Z1*N64*


the only post in this thread that made me laugh.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2013)

Bump for revival


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 30, 2013)

I neither like the show nor any of the "jokes" in this thread, and frankly I think most of you have gone off your nut. Good day.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2013)

As it turns out, The Big Bang Theory has been running for a long, long time.



Spoiler










 
As it also turns out, Big Bang Theory comics have made the leap to video.


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> As it turns out, The Big Bang Theory has been running for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I lost it at the laugh track


----------



## Flame (Apr 30, 2013)

you people have lost the plot. just like TBT!

bazinga!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 30, 2013)

Bethesda


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 1, 2013)

I ran across this, not BBT, but thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2013)

BAZGA!


----------

